# Logistics DEU buttons, collar dogs, shoulder titles



## bllusc (2 May 2014)

I cannot seem to locate anywhere that has Log DEU buttons or collar dogs. The shoulder titles I have snap in half when I try to push them through the shoulder straps of my tunic. Due to their scarcity, is there a plan afoot to change these items amidst the greater change of rank, Corps, etc? I heard that Logististics was staying a Branch so I dont see the need to change any of the accoutrements.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 May 2014)

If you're looking to purchase, try here: Great Canadian Kit Shop


----------



## Happy Guy (2 May 2014)

I believe that the metal LOG shoulder title is replaceable by the base supply.  If not I guess the kit shop should be able to meet your needs.

Logistics Branch Kitshop
Ottawa area requests will be filled in person by the Kit Shop located at 101 Colonel By Drive, 10 CBN J006 - Contact the Branch Secretariat at 613-996-1443 or 613-992-6514 in Ottawa for more information.  Or contact them to ask for the phone number of the Canadian Forces Logistics Training Centre (CFLTC) kit shop in Borden.

Note that the Army Log DEU will undergo a minor button and bow change - LOG shoulder flashes (English and French) in full (Army Logistics Council, 11 Feb 2014) .  More forthcoming on this.  Contact your senior Log rep in your area - probably your Bde G4.


----------



## bllusc (2 May 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. Looks like I will wait out for the new tunic I am getting this summer and see what comes with it.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 May 2014)

bllusc said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your responses. Looks like I will wait out for the new tunic I am getting this summer and see what comes with it.



Army buttons and your pips and crowns. Branch buttons are your branch kit shop, shoulder titles are clothing stores. New metal shoulder titles for Corps that returned to Royal designation won't be out till Fall 14.


----------



## bllusc (3 May 2014)

Thanks Puck Chaser, I had my mess kit at Andrei the tailors and they couldn't locate any buttons at any of the kit shops so I will wait out. Its frustrating they closed the kit shop at Borden.


----------

